# Beyond the rumors sites. Way beyond



## quaiz (Jan 2, 2002)

That is the latest from www.apple.com

This Macworld is gonna be huge!!

Anyone know if TechTV is gonna show the keynote again?  I would much rather see it on my much larger TV than my Monitor!


----------



## Noc (Jan 2, 2002)

I wonder if the person updating Apple's front page is giggling uncontrollably as he types. . .

(I probably would be.)


----------



## ulrik (Jan 2, 2002)

What will be up tomorrow?

"Sell your car, sell your wife, sell your house...you will need the money"???


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 2, 2002)

I can't believe this.  Do they really have products this good?  Guess we'll see in 5 days...


----------



## ulrik (Jan 2, 2002)

Yes, Apple has products this good, and in five days, they even have some more products this good


----------



## julguribye (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quaiz _
> *This Macworld is gonna be huge!!*



That is exactly what Apple wants you to belive. You go to expo, they earn money.


----------



## ksv (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> That is exactly what Apple wants you to belive. You go to expo, they earn money. *



Hehe 

No matter what it is, I won't have money for it...


----------



## ddma (Jan 2, 2002)

Haha... well... it is promoting the whole MacWorld. But not all Apple's products!! Do you get it?


----------



## ksv (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *Haha... well... it is promoting the whole MacWorld. But not all Apple's products!! Do you get it? *



Well, right THERE, they're at least talking about their own keynote... 

BTW, check out http://home.no.net/macosx , I'm running Mac OS X 10.2 build 6H41... haha


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 2, 2002)

I dont know about you, but if I had a wife I wouldnt sell her 
I cant wait to see what apple brings up next though


----------



## ksv (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I dont know about you, but if I had a wife I wouldnt sell her
> I cant wait to see what apple brings up next though  *



It's the KEYNOTE we're waiting for!


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I dont know about you, but if I had a wife I wouldnt sell her
> I cant wait to see what apple brings up next though  *



I've got a wife and children... they are not for sales. Not even for a new iPod-G6-MP-GSM-UMTS-PDA-Cinema-Watch.

But that's true that teasing at Apple is growing. Will Steve be big enough ?


----------



## julguribye (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *BTW, check out http://home.no.net/macosx , I'm running Mac OS X 10.2 build 6H41... haha  *



6H41...Yeah sure 
6B11 was the most recent build one or two weeks ago.
And Norwegian version...Very funny

I can see you have added the keynote to the toolbar favorites LoL


----------



## WoLF (Jan 2, 2002)

hmm apple really does follow them rumor sites. 
I hope its gonna be good!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 2, 2002)

What do you folks think of the iWalk gibberish on http://www.spymac.com. The "huge" center port this kid is talking about must be for a docking station. Although, who knows. We shall see what Apple comes our way with. I wonder if it will be significantly LONGER keynote than before... hence the move to Monday... it could interfere with the schedule of everything else to be on Tuesday. According to IDG they did move the keynote because of its "impact".

We shall see!! I am looking forward to all the new products, even though I won't be purchasing any. It would give me something to envy for awhile. 

Admin


----------



## ulrik (Jan 2, 2002)

Well, the iWalk sounds interesting (allthough the name itself is crap).

If they would release a PDA, I would sell my iPaq and buy an Apple PDA...

let's see...


----------



## simX (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *I wonder if it will be significantly LONGER keynote than before... hence the move to Monday... it could interfere with the schedule of everything else to be on Tuesday. According to IDG they did move the keynote because of its "impact".*



Note that this year, the keynote is scheduled to be from 9 AM - 11 AM.  Previous years, where the keynotes all fell on Tuesday, the keynote was always scheduled to be from 9 AM - 10 AM.  The keynote is twice as long this year.  In addition, Steve Jobs' regular keynote is usually 30 minutes longer than the set 1 hour time, so you can count on at least a 2.5 hour keynote.


----------



## twister (Jan 2, 2002)

I believe this this is the official OS X Macworld.  We will find all those great products we are missing come out for os X.  I'm sure we'll see new hardware to but i believe this to be the begining of the end of classic.

Twister


----------



## ulrik (Jan 2, 2002)

The funny thing is: We all know that on 8th, we will meet here and bitch about Apple how they could do such a hype! It was the same with the last keynotes and with the iPod. The expectations are high, everybody thinks that all the dreams he has will be released. 

I *guess* that Apple releases a completely new system architecture: New cpus (maybe G5), new RAM (RamBus or DDR), new external BUS (GigaWire/USB 2), new cordless stuff (bluetooth keyboards and speakers) etc. etc. Note, this is speculation, but maybe Apple only wants to celebrate that they again are back on the olymp of the hardware world. 

Still, I am sure they are extending their digital hub thing...it won't be called iWalk, but damn, an Apple PDA could be so cool, and if you take a look at PocketPC 2002, stuff like a dock could really be realised on a PDA, and on a PDA, a OS X style dock would rule big time!

We all don't know...that's why it is so much fun to guess


----------



## julguribye (Jan 2, 2002)

Spymac is the worst bullshit rumor page of them all! It is all filled with fantasy! iWalk...duh....they said that the iPod was going to be the iWalk. Remember that awefull manipulated pictures they had of the "iWalk"? If you look at the page spymac.com you will se that everything sounds very unrealistic. If you want good rumors, visit thinksecret.com or mosr.com, they guess right more often!

Btw, would it be smart to wait to after the expo to see if it comes a iPod revision to buy it?


----------



## ulrik (Jan 2, 2002)

There definitely will be new software for the iPod to display text files, contacts and a calender.

A revision to the thing itself? I don't think so. They are selling too good.


----------



## doublejoint (Jan 2, 2002)

this is what one guy said on the macrumors site discusion:

"I just went to my local Apple dealer in Amsterdam. Checking up the price for an iBook, he suddenly went silent and then said "strange, Apple is listing somethings called PowerPod, not yet available". I saw the listing myself. Wanting to put an order on one immediately, we tried to do that. However, the listing seems to have been an error as the product wasn't able to be ordered. The seller reloaded the listing, and the PowerPod on the list was gone. Apple is messing with us! 

This all makes sense: We've got the iBook and the iMac, the PowerBook and the PowerMac. We've got the iPod.... and soon we will have the PowerPod!! 

My guess is that the PowerPod will be the ultimate handheld!"



I don't know, might be pretty cool ey?  Makes some sense anyway.


----------



## Fragger (Jan 2, 2002)

hearing all these comments.. where can I actually watch a stream of the keynote, or better yet on the television, as mentioned.

graham


----------



## ulrik (Jan 2, 2002)

TV = Applestore

Stream = Apple.com


----------



## Fragger (Jan 2, 2002)

thankyou thankyou thankyou


----------



## konrad (Jan 2, 2002)

the webpage http://www.powerpod.com/ is already up!
they´re going in a whole new business!!!

now isnt that the sexiest device you´ve ever seen?


----------



## ulrik (Jan 2, 2002)

that's what I call a notebook! Completely power-independant...as long as the sun shines


----------



## julguribye (Jan 2, 2002)

http://www.iwalk.com Apple is giving us cyrptic messages about the iWalk!!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

either one kick ass fake model, or one hell of a kick ass PDA i'm gonna buy..

http://www.spymac.com/gfx/PA230004.JPG


----------



## twister (Jan 2, 2002)

i've seen that before.  its looks really cool though.

twister


----------



## ksv (Jan 2, 2002)

Do you see that, julguribye, on that (fake, of course) iWalk picture, the name isn't "iWalk", it's "iWålk"! 

And, yeah, norwegian version of 10.2... shit, the build number should've been 6J41, I forgot that... hehe 
Actually, the close-to-GM version of multi-language 10.1 was out to testers BEFORE 5G64 was released...  hehe

OK, OK, it was a joke...


----------



## doublejoint (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't know, it could be real.  Although it looks like it has more Sony design influences than Apple to me.  It looks a little clunky for an apple design.  If it is real, maybe sony or someone else is going in on it.  If it's does all the things they're talking about on other sites, then I'd get one though.


----------



## ksv (Jan 3, 2002)

I don't think so. This picture has been around since one week before the iPod was released, and now spymac.com says the iWalk is WHITE, like the iPod...

I don't trust that site...


----------



## julguribye (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *either one kick ass fake model, or one hell of a kick ass PDA i'm gonna buy..
> 
> http://www.spymac.com/gfx/PA230004.JPG *



If you don't see that that is FAKE,MANIPULATED,UNREAL you must have lived in a dark cave in the last 10 years and be halfblind. This picture has been discussed before too...The conclution was that is was fake (due to shadows, lightning, enviroment, etc.)
Spymac is trying to make attraction to get people to visit their site.
If Apple don't relase an "iWalk", SpyMac will probably continiue with their odd rumors tha Apple WILL relase it. LoL.

I don't think Apple will relase a PDA. That's what they have said officaly too. If they do, I think they will call it "PowerPod" as someone earlier said...look at this: iPod-PowerPod iMac-PowerMac iBook-PowerBook --It would make a perfect match


----------



## ksv (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> If you don't see that that is FAKE,MANIPULATED,UNREAL you must have lived in a dark cave in the last 10 years and be halfblind. This picture has been discussed before too...The conclution was that is was fake (due to shadows, lightning, enviroment, etc.)
> ...



If you take a look at http://www.spymac.com/iwalk and login with iwalk5198/Xv74mS2 and you'll change your mind... there are movies there too, and all of them looks sooo real, so I doubt they're fake. Maaaaybe, but I don't think so 

It WOULD be cool with an Apple PDA (the iWalk), but I would much better like a flatpanel iMac for 999 $. THAT would be seriously cool 
I think Apple should focus more on price...


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

http://www.macslash.com/comments.pl...&threshold=0&commentsort=0&mode=thread&cid=81

enough to persuade you?


----------

